# Fender Edition T-Mobile cell phone



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I was watching a U.S. network last night when a commercial came on and there was Eric Clapton playing with the new Special Edition Fender T-Mobile smart phone. A neat little ad that you can see here:

http://fender.com/promos/2010/tmobile/

"The Fender Limited Edition puts a rock-and-roll spin on the original T-Mobile myTouch 3G with Google, offering a fresh design and enhanced features to create a unique mobile music experience. The device will ship with preloaded Clapton classics including “Layla,” “My Father’s Eyes,” “Rock ‘N’ Roll Heart,” and “Wonderful Tonight,” and T-Mobile is a proud supporter of Clapton’s Crossroads Guitar Festival."


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The second we saw that, my wife pipes up: "I'm sure THAT's going to be a thread on your forum tomorrow".

Dammit. This is going to be the second time in two days I have to tell her she's right about something.:sport-smiley-002:


----------

